Ask HN: What is the best recent Sci-fi books you’ve read - chrisherd
======
boznz
The Fold - Peter Clines - [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23164927-the-
fold](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23164927-the-fold)

Well written, without too much hand-wavery and awesome twist in the middle.

------
ineedasername
Been working through Drew Hayes' "Super Powereds" series... nothing ground
breaking, but it is light and entertaining.

On the more hard scifi end of the spectrum, anything by Peter Watts.
Blindsight and the follow-up Echophraxia are truly fantastic, entertaining,
and head-scratchingly interesting in the concepts on display.

------
code_Whisperer
I read a ton, and without a doubt, one of the best sci-fi books I've read in
the last 10 years is "Children of Time" by Adrian Tchaikovsky. Read it.
Seriously. Runner-up might be "Spaceman of Bohemia" by Jaroslav Kalfar.

------
cnorthwood
Assuming that modern means very recent, I very much enjoyed Neal Stephenson's
Seveneves.

